# DIY Campers/ tiny houses



## mike bell (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody around here, build there own campers on flat bed trailers or reused rotted out old camper trailers?

Ive been looking at these "Tiny Houses" and campers and stuff and its got me thinking about building one.

Seems like if you ask questions, they tell you to buy the plans and guides.

Im to cheap to order the building plan kits for $100

I can frame one up, But Im wondering if the framing is different (compared to regular construction) for a camper/trailer that's going to be moving and shifting during transit.  And my main concern is attaching the framed walls to the floor.  Does it get bolted on thread all rods, welded to the trailer frame or what? And like, should everything be screwed instead of nailed?  And if I used vinyl siding, start from the back end and go forward to the tongue end so my lapped ends don't get peeled off by the wind.

Stuff like that......  Ive never built (framed) anything big other then a barn, some ol tree forts and a shed or two. Ive remodeld inside stuff like, flooring, tile, pluming, drywall etc.....

Anybody done a DIY camper???


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 31, 2013)

look under a mobile home n you'll see how. Everything is lag screwed up from the bottom. You can also use large washers catching the flanges if it's I-beams. Or you can drill holes in the steel if you dont wanna weld slot clips on. If u have too much overhang past your main runners or platform, you'll need outriggers.Easier if u can find an old trailer frame. I cut one in half n built two, but of course that involves welding n cutting esp. for the hitch n axle hangers. Once floor is secured and completed, set your walls. I would metal strap every stud, being mobile n all. I cut mine out of old sheet metal duct n screwed. Also, screw everything. If you build from scratch, square the frame up, measure from each corner  place the front springhanger same distance from corner, of course lol. But before you tack em measure on an angle from the center of the coupler back to the front of the springhanger. If u dont the trailer will dogtrack n eat tires, plus more gas lol. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 1, 2013)

I have refurbed 3 old hunt campers, one of which we gutted and
made our own studs out of ripping 2X4s down to 2X2s for wall
and frame studs.....Rewired and new insulation, and cheap HD
paneling... Then we framed bunk beds and counters, shelves etc....

The other 2 were lots more simple, just fixing roof leaks, sealing
and repainting outside and new paneling around windows and ceilings.

I would try to find a decent used camper and refurb as necessary..
Maybe a bit cheaper and quicker to get in the woods...And a LOT
less headaches than a ground up build.....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 1, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I would try to find a decent used camper and refurb as necessary..
> Maybe a bit cheaper and quicker to get in the woods...And a LOT
> less headaches than a ground up build.....



That's what I did and used it for several years before selling it for about the same amount of money I had in it.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 4, 2013)

Check this out.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=411111&highlight=teardrop

Also do a search here for teardrop campers....several threads will come up


----------



## blues brother (Aug 26, 2013)

Might consider modifying a cargo trailer...


----------



## 7 point (Aug 26, 2013)

I have thought about the old cargo trailer for A camp.


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't want to sleep on the ground. Just so happened my tent fit great on the trailer.  Have a fold up cot  and what ever I may wanted.     Now being much older,  I do have a hard wall camper.


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 6, 2013)

Spoke to a friend of mine yesterday about how he camps at an event he goes to every year in PA.  He has a 12x12 "cabin" he puts together out of panels and stores in a trailer in PA.  From what I gathered, it's 2x2 walls with 1/4 in plywood sheathing and a canvas roof.  All the panels bolt together and it takes him about 6 hours to setup, less with help.  He sleeps 2 in the cabin and has plenty of space.  Panels are 6' wide and 7' to 9' long.

For hunting applications, you would want a floor and a stronger roof.  I could see making it 12' x 12' with a section of floor cover in stone on one panel so you could have a stove which went though the wall.  Use sheet metal for the roof.

I guess the biggest question is are you going to use it anywhere else besides where you hunt?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 9, 2013)

Some plywood some 1x2s some foam insulation some wire some paneling some sheet aluminum yeah I could see panels.


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 13, 2013)

I would love a couple you trailer/camper builders to be close to Oakwood.   I now have a good boat trailer and framing material to build a camper, but my health will no longer let me build.


----------

